# Prüfprotokoll?



## HSThomas (25 Oktober 2006)

Moin moin,

Gibt es eigentlich irgendwo Vorlagen für ein Prüfprotokoll für Schaltschränke und dergleichen?

Also so ein Protokoll für die VDE Überprüfung und halt die anderen wichtigen Sachen, die man bei der Fertigung beachten sollte.
Ich habe zwar einige Punkte schon selber zusammengestellt, aber man muss das Rad ja nicht immer wieder neu erfinden.

Gruss
Hauke


----------



## PeterEF (25 Oktober 2006)

Hallo,

in diesem ebenfalls sehr interessanten Forum -> http://www.diesteckdose.net 

gab es dazu mal einen passenden Thread: 
http://www.diesteckdose.net/forum/showthread.php?t=2992, 
jedenfalls was die Prüfungen bei Inbetriebnahme betrifft.

Zum Schluß folgt auch noch ein Musterprotokoll.


----------

